
Reversible Computing with Fast, Fully Static, Fully Adiabatic CMOS - etaioinshrdlu
https://arxiv.org/abs/2009.00448
======
etaioinshrdlu
This is one of the more promising new computing technologies, and what I find
most unique about it is that the changes to fabrication process required are
quite minimal.

